# Some recent pics of London (England)



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Snatched over the last month at lunch time or after work, within walking distance of Tower Bridge.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Great photography here. It would be great to see more.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Wonderful pics. :drool:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great shots!!


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Great photography indeed!


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Ta peeps 

I've posted some these in project-specific threads.























































and some somewhat less architecturally-oriented photos


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Excellent pics! You´re a great photographer. London is definitely the place to be, and I just love those old wharves along the Thames.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pics! :cheers:


----------



## Pablo323 (Mar 25, 2008)

Amazing pictures, great combination of life style and architecture.

I want to be there so bad.


----------



## Hollandman (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm planing to visit my friends in London this summer....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing photos of London, those black-white photos are awesome


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for kind comments 

one from lunch time today: 7 More London - a new building by Foster + Partners nearing completion


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

Your pictures leave me wanting more!  If you're not a pro you should be.


----------



## kardeee (Jul 25, 2009)

Great pictures especially the ones along the Thames!


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

have another one from today then


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm tempted to turn this into a sort of diary thread... :sly:


----------



## Pablo323 (Mar 25, 2008)

No, please don't.


Many people like me just watch and never post.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

How about I just add some new pictures occasionally then?


----------



## gooseberry (Nov 3, 2009)

Love it. Love London, one of the great cities of the world.


----------



## .Adam (Jul 5, 2006)

Cybertect your photos are Fantastic! Please turn this into a photo diary.. I for one would be fascinated!


----------



## rod1225 (Oct 30, 2009)

wonderful set of photos.
keep on posting some more.


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wonderful pics, you've done London proud.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

A little update

Self-evident location











The white building on the right is the former home of the London Docklands Development Corporation, that kicked off everything that led to Canary Wharf











Old and new: St Botolph's Church by George Dance the Elder (built 1741-1744) with Nicholas Grimshaw's St Botolph's house under construction behind.











A right mix of eras: the platform in the Thames is doing exploration work in the bed of the river in preparation for the Thames Tunnel - a project to build a 20 mile long tunnel to move sewage down river to Becton Treatment works during times of peak rainfall instead of dumping it in the Thames.












The quieter end of Shad Thames, London SE1


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

:applause: 

great photos. loved the one of the people mixed near the end. its good to have both in your showcase if you really want people to get a feel for the city.


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, you had a lot of good pics m8! :applause:


----------



## Aussie Bhoy (Sep 24, 2002)

Great thread, I love this photo for the contrast of old and new


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

:applause: wonderful shots


----------



## MrBob (Sep 30, 2009)

Brilliant pictures, Rob. You really capture the moment - well done!


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks folks :cheers:

Today brings us New London Bridge House by Richard Seifert - demolition has just started to make way for a new Renzo Piano building to accompany the Shard of Glass.










and nearby Thomas Heatherwick's wrapping of the boiler room of Guy's Hospital, entitled _Boiler Suit_. It's a sort of stainless steel wicker.



















And some diggers in action at the Shard site.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

A bit wet in London today





































a couple from yesterday (and I know I'm repeating myself a little with the first one )


----------



## .Adam (Jul 5, 2006)

These photos have such an energy and buzz about them, you really manage to capture the atmosphere of London every time.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Drapers Gardens by Foggo Associates near completion (replacing a Richard Siefert building - they're disappearing fast, folks)

I did quite enjoy the articulation of the curtain wall.










and something more familiar


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Down at the Elephant & Castle today for a sample of disappearing 60s London.

Claydon House on the Heygate Estate is living on borrowed time. The last of the residents are moving out before demolition begins.



















Draper House on Newington Butts










There's something about corners in underpasses...


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Over the river to E1 today


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

You made an amazing job! :applause:

Thanks for sharing these beauties.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you.

I've posted these on the Shard construction thread, but I think they'll bear a repost here.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great pics, you captured London well! Keep sharing..


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Around Bermondsey today


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Quick 'n' dirty stitched pano from Rotherhithe. The photos were taken at the end of October, but I've only just got round to seeing how it works.










You can get at a much bigger version here


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

AMAZING! :master:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Some great pics there. You have some real talent. Thanks for sharing :cheers:

Also its great you put England in brackets, otherwise id never know where is London is


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Construction workers at The Shard of Glass site











Round the corner at New London Bridge House, with Southwark Cathedral in the background


----------



## sarflonlad (May 13, 2005)

Fantastic photos.

Shad Thames and Southwark often gets overlooked. But it's a jewel for streetscape, flavours, people, passageways and other infrastructural oddities to find. Not only that - but the modern developments which give people a refreshing place to work over the stubborn and dreary city across the river fit perfectly in to the area. 

I said it gets overlooked, but your photos capture what i love about it and you've shared it here.

thank you!


----------



## Michael_23 (Mar 1, 2008)

Your snaps are marvelous, I am out of words...


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Morgans Lane/Tooley Street, SE1

This rather fine brick building is, I believe, part of the London Bridge Hospital. 7 More London by Foster + Partners is near completion behind.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

A couple more from further down Tooley Street today


A new entrance gate to Tooley Street installed in 2007. The floral design is derived from the pattern of Blue Delftware pottery produced on the site in the 17th century.












The former Antigallican pub on the corner of Tooley Street and Vine Lane is now part of 'The Terrace', designed by Hawkins\Brown architects.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

A bit of City life today

Devonshire Square, EC2












Workers on the site of the Bishopsgate Tower












Rain at Tower Bridge


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

I hopped on an RV1 bus to Bankside today


----------



## RamItDown (Oct 14, 2007)

amazing pictures cybertect.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great stuff. I really like that sunset picture you posted on november 7th. You should participate in the UPC with that picture :yes:


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks. I've taken your advice


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ni3lS said:


> Great stuff. I really like that sunset picture you posted on november 7th. *You should participate in the UPC with that picture *:yes:


I can see in this thread more than one picture worth posting in the UPC section. I particularly like those b&w ones.kay:


----------



## kardeee (Jul 25, 2009)

London is so grand that if one part of it does not appeal to you, pop into another part of London and you might be surprised!


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Can not really tell if ongoing constructions are an elemental part of city scenearios thus your lens can not scape from it, or is it just that you're giving special treat to surfaces and other normally unnoticeable architectural elements.

Really mind blowing London set of pictures. A fan!


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Probably a combination of the two. I think it's fair to say that in central London you're not usually more than a few hundred metres from a building site, often high quality schemes.

However, as evidenced by my presence on this forum, I do have a more than passing interest in architecture and construction, so I'm looking for things like that. I'm also a fan of Eugene Atget's photography documenting Paris at the 19th century and into the early 20th and that certainly informs some of the pictures I take

Three from Southwark Street, SE1 last week





























Three slightly older photos


----------



## Pablo323 (Mar 25, 2008)

This thread is just inspiring.

:drool:


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Three from lunchtime today..

A vent for the Jubilee Line (underground metro) at London Bridge.












Two touristy views from London Bridge:


Looking east toward HMS Belfast and Tower Bridge (Canary Wharf peeking over the top of the Tower Hotel)











Looking west with the dome of St Paul's Cathedral framed by Cannon Street railway station


----------



## Danylo17 (Mar 31, 2009)

Great great great! Keep posting


----------



## Michael_23 (Mar 1, 2008)

Out of words, I admire.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Time for an update, methinks...













































































































[I didn't mention before that I have a bit of a thing for London buses too, did I?...]


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful city.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

A bit foggy in town today


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

How grim. I like the last one. The brickwork is excellent.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for showing us the pics.

You really have a lust for London buses :lol:.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Went along to Trafalgar Square today to help make up the numbers in the mass gathering in protest against (mostly) Section 44 of the Terrorism Act 2000 and police use of it to harrass photographers

Full gallery here and a few favs


Mass Photo Op











I'm pretty sure this was Simona Bonomo - the Italian student who was arrested at Paddington Basin back in October - being chased round the crowd by a PCSO intent on serving her with a Fixed Penalty Notice for something. At first I thought it was an agit-prop action, but the PCSO and his buddies were genuine.

The crowd, and then a regular police constable, talked him out of it.











'Freedom Warden'











I'm a dog not a terrorist











A bit of chat


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic shots there, just shows how dull and cold this January is turning out to be and all the piccies are so atmospheric.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

the photo op looked really neat.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Queen Victoria Street, EC4












Semi-touristy image of St Paul's Cathedral - the spire is the tower of the church of St Augustine with St Faith, which is all that remains of the church after wartime damage in 1941. Today it forms part of the building of St Paul's Cathedral school.












St Paul's Underground station










Another semi-touristy image - hope you recognise the location


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

_Boiler Suit_ by Thomas Heatherwick - re-cladding of the boiler room of Guy's Hospital.












A dragon guards the boundary of the City of London at Tower Hill












7 More London abstracts




















Norman Foster's Willis Building from Aldgate












New student accommodation at 100 Middlesex Street












A couple of recent pics of The Shard in case you hadn't seen them




















Tooley Street - the quieter end on the eastern side of Tower Bridge


----------



## GreenwichSE10 (Oct 26, 2006)

Outstanding work Rob...i absolutely love your stuff!:cheers:


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Doorway, Shad Thames












Warehouse Bridges, Shad Thames












The Passmore Edwards Library, Whitechapel High Street, London E1

designed 1892 by Potts, Sulman and Hennings. Also an entrance to Aldgate East Underground Station. The remainder of the building is now part of the Whitechapel Gallery next door.

The poet and painter Isaac Rosenberg lived here, according to the English Heritage blue plaque.












Whitechapel Bell Foundry, Whitechapel Road E1

Britain's oldest manufacturing business - founded 1570 and still making bells on the same site.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Doing a little experimentation today - a Cokin P002 orange filter on my digital SLR. White balance set to daylight and on-camera previews to monochrome.

Unfortunately, the clear sky I'd hoped in the morning for had hazed over by lunch time, so the objective of darkening blue skies without Photoshop was missed somewhat.

Still...

_The Navigators_, Hays Galleria











Emblem House; part of The London Bridge Hospital. The building dates to 1900 and was formerly a shipping office.











Horsleydown Square by Wickham & Associates, 1983-1990. I've always rather enjoyed this development on Shad Thames and the Dutch-influenced feel it has. Suddenly this made a lot more sense when I discovered the other day that Julyan Wickham married the daughter of the Dutch modernist architect, Aldo van Eyck (whose work I love).


----------



## ShawnOfTheDead (Jan 3, 2010)

What a lovely city and a talented photographer :applause:


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Four from the environs of Bermondsey Street SE1, about two minutes walk from Renzo Piano's _Shard_ and Norman Foster's _More London_ buildings, but a completely different world.

Record photography rather than anything particularly artful, but hey.

A couple of late 17th century houses on Bermondsey Street.



















19th century on Crucifix Lane round the corner.











Bermondsey Street as it goes under the London Bridge railway viaduct.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Your work is really great! Keep taking pics.

:cheers1:


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Porto 














































The last two were a bit of a technical challenge as I decided to try to catch a little of the twilight after work and then discovered I'd left the plate for my tripod at home. Cue improv with my monopod and holding 8 second exposures as still as I could while bracing it against anything I could find. It took a few attempts...


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Going a little further afield than normal... Croydon - a south London suburb in Surrey

NLA Tower by Richard Seifert, completed in 1970











Lunar House, Park Lane

The 1960s architecture of central Croydon always remind me of Marineville in Gerry Anderson's Stingray. 

I imagine that, should Croydon ever be attacked by a 300ft giant squid swimming up the river Wandle, the buildings along Park Lane would descend briskly into the ground to be protected by huge steel shutters. 











Derelict shop, Station Road











North End











West Croydon Bus Station


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really nice updates of London


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Time I added some more photos to this thread...



Chop House restuaurant, Butlers Wharf SE1












London Bridge Walk, Duke Street Hill SE1












_Full Stop Courier_ by Fiona Banner, More London SE1











The roof of London Bridge Station












Another angle on it, with the core of The Shard rising behind











Becket House, St Thomas Street SE1


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

great urban pictures!


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been a bit absent of late


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

nice updates Rob. I was beginning to wonder where you went. i like the new style you have going here. Real crisp but still kinda edgy. I really like the street scene with the slight fish eye.


----------



## Fenix1981 (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice pix.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates of London, thanks for those


----------



## TonyAnderson (Jul 31, 2009)

Outstanding


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Ta 

a couple from today


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I see the fashion and textiles museum in one of those pix


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Indeed you do. 

It's a colourful addition to Bermondsey Street.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Under London Bridge


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, great updates kay:


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

The Elephant Parade is in town




























some other stuff


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates from London


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Bermondsey Underground Station by Ian Ritchie Architects











Miscellaneous other images from SE1


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Bermondsey today

St Saviour's Dock SE1











Rouel Road Estate SE16


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Fair Street SE1










The Arnold Estate, SE1

Architectural note: I swear I can detect the influence of the Amsterdam School in that archway and some of the window detailing.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Typical South London Pub,* Tooley Street SE1










* well the building at least - the pub is now a gastro-pub, effectively a restaurant


Typical South London terraced house











Typical South London underpass, Old Kent Road SE1












Design Museum SE1











More London SE1












East London from Tower Bridge











The Hop Exchange, Southwark Street SE1











Public art light installation, Southwark Street SE1


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Touristy shots time 

from St Paul's Cathedral 






























riding a Routemaster on Cannon Street


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

:eek2: :applause: :master: :drool:

(enough?)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The above last photo is indeed very nice :cheers:


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Shezan said:


> :eek2: :applause: :master: :drool:
> 
> (enough?)


Yes, I think that's enough 

Thank you


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

I thought I should resurrect this thread as I've been neglecting it...


Me and my shadow by cybertect, on Flickr


To see more by cybertect, on Flickr


In London by cybertect, on Flickr


Riverbank House by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing your lovely pictures, cybertect :cheers2:

More coming? no?


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, I reckon there'll be a few more soonish.


----------



## gonza04 (Jan 2, 2011)

me encanta este lado moderno de Londres, los edificios están muy buenos y originales. Felicitaciones


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

As promised 

On a theme of 16:9...


The City from The Queens Walk by cybertect, on Flickr


Bermondsey Tron by cybertect, on Flickr


Watermans Walk I by cybertect, on Flickr


The Shard: London Bridge by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Shard in the mist by cybertect, on Flickr


Canary Wharf by cybertect, on Flickr


GLA Building Open House by cybertect, on Flickr [35mm slide]


Hop Exchange Walk-by by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

lovin the last one


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

The Shard from Hermitage Wharf by cybertect, on Flickr


Watermark Place by cybertect, on Flickr


Hermitage Wharf by cybertect, on Flickr


V&A Museum of Childhood by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

nice a lot of new pics that we hardly see on ssc


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Bike! by cybertect, on Flickr



The loneliness of the lunchtime distance runner by cybertect, on Flickr



Q by cybertect, on Flickr



Brunswick Court by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Bermondsey Wall West by cybertect, on Flickr



Paolozzi Sunshine by cybertect, on Flickr



Tower Bridge House by cybertect, on Flickr



London from Bermondsey by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## LazyOaf (Nov 29, 2009)

^^ lol those are my Design Museum workmates sitting on the bench in your 2nd photo :lol:


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Three from Minories, on the eastern edge of the City of London


Portsoken Street by cybertect, on Flickr


Ye Three Lords by cybertect, on Flickr

(It's St George's day on Saturday)



Abellio London 8302 [BX54 DKD] by cybertect, on Flickr


And a big pano for Easter, taken from Tower Bridge yesterday lunch time.

View Large (4618 x 1024)


Thames pano, April 2011 by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

St Botolph-without-Aldgate, 2011 by cybertect, on Flickr




30 St Mary Axe from Aldgate by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

:master: Superb shots, cybertect!!! btw, do you think GF2 camera is so good or is it just expensive and has a lot of weakness?


----------

